# next BIG show?



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

hellloooo all....
im still looking for my perfect companion....
My better half, still wants a Blue Blood Bulldog, she still hasnt seen one in really life... she just fallen in love with "spooks" picture...
I know we missed Crufts, but whats the next big show...
we not looking to buy till the end of the year... just want to see as many breeds as we can...
ps. does any on show there Blue bloods?

cheers


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

discover dogs is in november,
but theres always the champ shows you could pop along to them on the right day they are held over 3 days


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

the next champ show is held in Malvern on the Three Counties Showground in April


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

look into having an american bulldog there fantastic


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

yeh have been looking at them too... they lovely!!!
are they quite rare?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> the next champ show is held in Malvern on the Three Counties Showground in April


what dates that on julie??


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

welks is the 25,26 and 27 of april i think


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> what dates that on julie??


25 - 27th April sorry fadie didnt realise you had already answered it trying to sort out the dogs etc and only popping on and off and no still no babies she is going to wait til midnight


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

nope she waited until 3:20am LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee,,dont they allways,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

